
Ask HN: Good Books as an Introduction to Economics? - m4rtyr
For context, I’m someone who has very sparse knowledge regarding economics. I was hoping to find a good introduction to economics that I can read. Any thoughts?
======
esnowrackley
I found The Economics Anti-Textbook [1] to be a good primer that explains a
lot of the foundations you might pick up in an introductory course, but also
includes healthy perspective into the field beyond what you might get out of a
101.

[1] [https://www.zedbooks.net/shop/book/the-economics-anti-
textbo...](https://www.zedbooks.net/shop/book/the-economics-anti-textbook/)

------
arioch316
I read Thinking Strategically – The Competetive Edge in Business Politics &
Everyday Reissue many years back. I thought it was a good introduction as it
focused on different fields like sports, business, etc, through the lens of
economics

------
lberk
I enjoyed Thomas Sowell’s Basic Economics

[https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0465060730](https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0465060730)

